# Tower Tech 2 Caulk



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I noticed this product at my BM store today. I guess I never really paid attention to the little display as I'm not in that store a whole lot. Some samples I saw made it seem like a really nice product. Any feed back from the PT crew?
Thanks a lot gentleman,
Jay


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff. No problems here.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I used it to caulk everything at my own house that I have been painting since June. It worked very well and seems very stretchy. It seems as those I got less linear feet per tube though. Guns well and tools really well.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Been through a few cases of it this year. It's all I use anymore. PPG carries it as well.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I got turned on to it this past spring. I really like it. Quality product, great price.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Good stuff. I still like SherMax much better.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

It's all we use.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's what my regional supplier now carries in place of _Big Stretch_. They are saying it's every bit as good and costs less. I've only used it a few times - no issues so far.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the feed back, I'm excited now to use it.
Jay


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Let us know how you like it in the long run.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Let us know how you like it in the long run.


 Also in the short runs.:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Also in the short runs.:whistling2:


bored?? Mud


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

researchhound said:


> It's what my regional supplier now carries in place of Big Stretch. They are saying it's every bit as good and costs less. I've only used it a few times - no issues so far.


Miller Paint?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

paintguy86 said:


> Miller Paint?


Yep. They get about 85% of my business. The rest is split between SW and BM.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Yep. They get about 5% of my money. The rest is split booze and women


  :lol:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol:


That damned_ factcheck.org_.:cursing:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just started using this and like it, we don't use it all the time, home owners yes contractors no unless it's an upscale house.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I went to a flashing and window installation class last week, put on by OSI. The instructor was a huge fan of Quad sealant(not surprisingly, since it's an OSI product) . He even gave us each a handful of tubes to try. I does have a lot of good properties:  self-tooling, doesn't pick up dirt, rainproof very quickly, etc. etc. I was pretty much sold, then I looked at the cure time on the label: 7-14 days, or LONGER, depending on conditions. Don't think that's going to work for us.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gough said:


> I went to a flashing and window installation class last week, put on by OSI. The instructor was a huge fan of Quad sealant(not surprisingly, since it's an OSI product) . He even gave us each a handful of tubes to try. I does have a lot of good properties: self-tooling, doesn't pick up dirt, rainproof very quickly, etc. etc. I was pretty much sold, then I looked at the cure time on the label: 7-14 days, or LONGER, depending on conditions. Don't think that's going to work for us.


That's the cure time, but you can paint over it once it's skinned over. Skins over pretty quick, an hour or two. Definitely good to go next day. It's a great product for exterior caulking, especially larger gaps. Of course use backer rod if it's 3/8" gap or more. Has way more body than acrylic elastomeric caulk. We typically use SW 60 year powerhouse for most of our caulking, but for bigger gaps, or other serious stuff we use the Quad.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> That's the cure time, but you can paint over it once it's skinned over. Skins over pretty quick, an hour or two. Definitely good to go next day. It's a great product for exterior caulking, especially larger gaps. Of course use backer rod if it's 3/8" gap or more. Has way more body than acrylic elastomeric caulk. We typically use SW 60 year powerhouse for most of our caulking, but for bigger gaps, or other serious stuff we use the Quad.


 Depending on where I look, OSI says "paintable when cured" or "paintable approximately 24 hours after application". I got stuck after I read that first one. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Tower Tech is all I use too. :thumbup:
I get it at my local Richards paint store.
Richards is all I pretty much use anymore. Unless theres a special request for SW or BM.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Tower Tech is all I use too. :thumbup:
> I get it at my local Richards paint store.
> Richards is all I pretty much use anymore. Unless theres a special request for SW or BM.


Hey Paul! Nice to have you chime in again - been awhile.
Nice to hear of someone else with a regional paint company they like.

Dan


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Hey Paul! Nice to have you chime in again - been awhile.
> Nice to hear of someone else with a regional paint company they like.
> 
> Dan


We were pretty happy with Columbia for a number of years, until SW bought them up. If we wanted SW, we'll just drive another 1/4 down the road to the SW store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> We were pretty happy with Columbia for a number of years, until SW bought them up. If we wanted SW, we'll just drive another 1/4 down the road to the SW store.


Don't have them down here. 

I really like _most_ of Miller's interior products (except their enamels - I'm not a big fan of those).


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Don't have them down here.
> 
> I really like _most_ of Miller's interior products (except their enamels - I'm not a big fan of those).


With some exceptions, like Miller and Rhodda, here seems to be not a lot of overlap in the Color Guild companies' market areas, I assume that was by design.

We had one designer call out the colors for a commercial project using the fan decks from two different Color Guild manufacturers, not realizing that, except for the first page, the fan decks were identical, down to the color number and name.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What is this color guild you speak of?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> What is this color guild you speak of?


http://www.colorguild.com/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> With some exceptions, like Miller and Rhodda, here seems to be not a lot of overlap in the Color Guild companies' market areas, I assume that was by design.
> 
> We had one designer call out the colors for a commercial project using the fan decks from two different Color Guild manufacturers, not realizing that, except for the first page, the fan decks were identical, down to the color number and name.


You ever use any Rhodda up your way? I've never been a fan of them myself but the new construction guys use it a lot down here.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> You ever use any Rhodda up your way? I've never been a fan of them myself but the new construction guys use it a lot down here.


I haven't, but our Benny Moore store (The Paint Shop, Lewiston, ID) does carry it for some of the contractors.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Good stuff. I still like SherMax much better.


I find SherMax to be very runny & thin. Compared to Dap, Dynaflex it still gets beat & then Tower Tech 2 beats out dynaflex.

Tower Tech 2 is awesome because it is can be applied thick or thin, it stays consistent with extreme temps. Shermax gets runny when hot & comes off on your finger when smoothing out. Tower Tech 2 does not. As thick as you apply it, it will smooth out & stay thick. 

Try misting water with a water bottle on a caulked line (thick too), mist & finger it. Watch how smooth your caulk is & it stayed in place. 

I won't use anything else. Past year only the Tower Tech 2. It's really affordable too!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> I find SherMax to be very runny & thin. Compared to Dap, Dynaflex it still gets beat & then Tower Tech 2 beats out dynaflex.
> 
> Tower Tech 2 is awesome because it is can be applied thick or thin, it stays consistent with extreme temps. Shermax gets runny when hot & comes off on your finger when smoothing out. Tower Tech 2 does not. As thick as you apply it, it will smooth out & stay thick.
> 
> ...


Dynaflex is crap. I use what I use for longevity. It doesn't matter if it takes me more time to apply it. I have almost tried all 40 year and 50 year caulks and they tend to fail after 2 years. I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------

